# Filtrado de ruido tarjeta de audio de pc



## chugus (Sep 26, 2008)

Buenas a todos... resulta que ando con un poblemita.. he conectado a la salida de audio del PC una etapa de potencia con la cual escucho musica... pero el problema es que la PC me mete mucho ruido    y la verdad que mucho en esto no entiendo.. se que hay que hacer un filtro entre la salida de la pc y la entrada de la potecia peor nose como... Les comento que conectando cualquier otra cosa como puede ser un mp3 o un diskman a la potencia no hace ningun tipo de ruidos..

Espero que me puedan orientar un poco en el tema..

Saludos


----------



## DJ DRACO (Sep 26, 2008)

En realidad, no se que tipo de ruidos ingresan a la etapa, ni de que frecuencias, ni nada.

muy dificil es diseñar un filtro de caracteristicas como las q necesitas, debido a que si la salida mete ruido, lo más probable sea que haya una tension continua o de baja frecuencia metiendose.

lo q yo probaria seria un capacitor electrolitico de 1uF/50volts, para cada canal de audio, con el positivo del capacitor hacia donde haya mayor voltaje. en este caso creo q seria hacia la placa del pc.

si con eso se soluciona bien.

sino, deberias hacer ver la placa del pc, o cambiarla.


----------



## cronos (Sep 27, 2008)

a mi me pasaba lo mismo con el tda1524 (preamplificador) se escuchaba con interferencias de rf del ventilador, pero en cuanto lo meti en una carcasa metalica y los cables, se los cambie por blindados (para microfono) se soluciono.

saludos.


----------



## chugus (Sep 29, 2008)

Gracias por sus respuestas, voy a probar lo del capacitor a la salida de la placa de audio de la pc... Estuve averiguando un poco mas sobre el tema y creo que ese ruido viene de la alta frecuencia de la fuente del pc.. 

Saludos
Leandro


----------



## polochemape (Nov 5, 2008)

Tienesel ordenador con polaridad de tierra?.......


----------

